# Battery For Long 460



## Patriotwth (Oct 26, 2018)

I have an old Long 460 tractor that I purchased 2-1/2 years ago.I do not know the year but I believe it is from the 1970's. The battery is dead and needs replacing. It looks like it had a regular car battery in it, a Delco 34A, with 685 CCAs. I read in a few places that tractor batteries are different than car batteries, but I'm thinking that is referring to the newer tractors with a lot of electrical equipment. What is the best way to determine the best battery for an old tractor?


----------



## Oldbev (Jun 12, 2021)

l believe the 460 is the same era as the 510 that I have,battery in the front behind the grill? l squeezed in a couple of truck batteries out of my f 350 diesel. Summer time doesn't take much amperage cold weather you might need more. For sure industrial style batteries are better and may last longer you get what you pay for


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Tractor battery's are / were built with thicker plates to contend with the constant vibration and such. Tougher than a car battery. that being said, I'd worry more about the CCA specification of the battery, the proper size to fit the battery tray, and specify which side you want the + and - terminals on. If the battery is in front of the radiator, get a sealed battery with the tube vent, or spend a little more and try the new Gel technology.


----------



## Patriotwth (Oct 26, 2018)

Oldbev said:


> l believe the 460 is the same era as the 510 that I have,battery in the front behind the grill? l squeezed in a couple of truck batteries out of my f 350 diesel. Summer time doesn't take much amperage cold weather you might need more. For sure industrial style batteries are better and may last longer you get what you pay for


Yes right behind the front grill, here is a photo of the tractor. I wish I knew exactly how to find the year it was manufactured.


----------



## Patriotwth (Oct 26, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Tractor battery's are / were built with thicker plates to contend with the constant vibration and such. Tougher than a car battery. that being said, I'd worry more about the CCA specification of the battery, the proper size to fit the battery tray, and specify which side you want the + and - terminals on. If the battery is in front of the radiator, get a sealed battery with the tube vent, or spend a little more and try the new Gel technology.


Yes it is right in front of the radiator


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Patriotwth said:


> Yes right behind the front grill, here is a photo of the tractor. I wish I knew exactly how to find the year it was manufactured.
> View attachment 73133


Should be able to find that with model and serial #s.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Measure the dimensions of the battery tray plus the available height and go buy a battery with those approximate dimensions. I use heavy duty Delphi big truck batteries in my 2 tractors. As said above the HD batteries are much better built inside than a standard automotive battery. I'd be checking the cable ends and replacing them if they look suspect and check the ground cable where it bolts to the frame, they have a habit of corroding.


----------

